# white rice good or bad?



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been feeding my dog grain/corn/rice free for past 6 months with no issues. Yesterday he did vomit, so I switched his food to plain chicken and white rice which he has had before. Today he did also did vomit once and I'm wondering if white rice does not agree with him? I believe the corn in his food in the past was causing him problems. Could white rice not agree with him too?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

So he vomited before switching to white rice and chicken? And he vomited after switching to rice and chicken? Sounds like he had a bug before, and still has a bug. A vet check would be in order.


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, he very well could have a bug, but wonder if I'm making it worse by feeding him grain, which he normally does not eat. Is alert, playing and acts fine, not sure what my vet could do for him. If he seemed not well, I certainly would take him in.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm confused -- you first post that you've been feeding him grain&corn all along -- then you post he's not used to grain?

I know corn is not beneficial for dogs -- and too much grain isn't good either.

What are you actually feeding your dog?....and if he's continuing to throw up on chicken & rice -- there's probably another problem -- you should have him checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sure white rice could bother him. It is the most digestable grain according to Donald Strombeck and I have noticed my cooked diet dog's stool is much smaller compared to when she gets pasta as her grain. If he hasn't had rice for a while then he needed to get used to it all over again.

Did you fast the dog before starting the bland diet? Fasting is a good idea to let the system quiet down. There isn't any reason you have to use rice if you don't want to. What about chicken soup instead?


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

As a pup was feeding food with grain, corn, etc. not understanding this is not the best for him. Now feed natural balance, grain free for past 6 months and maybe add some cooked meat or chicken. I've discussed with my vet his occasional vomit, he didn't seem concerned or had any solution; as long as it was only once or twice which it usually is.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Does your feed have an expiration date?


----------

